# Blown Hitachi M12V speed control bypassed



## honyacker (Jul 18, 2006)

After reading a few posts about the same thing, I bypassed the speed control. Success!
The router kept stopping with and without load. The only way to get it working again was to put it under load quickly, or to hit the top of the router. So I bypassed the speed control. Not sure if it is me, but the RPM seems higher than before. Also the soft start doesn't work now(possibly the third wire in the speed control?). Does anyone know if this will burn out the motor? Even if it does, I will still use it since what I read fron the boards, it costs almost the same price as a new router. I still love my Hitachi router. 
Has anyone used the new M12V2? I need a third router and don't know wether to get the old or new model.
Joe


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums honyacker. One of our members will answer your question, but feel free to ask more.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You shouldn't have any problems with the router. You can get an external speed controller for a fraction of the price of the built in unit, and I suggest you do so. I am not sure how many amps your router draws but if it is under 15 then the Harbor Freight model is the way to go. As a rule you can find it for $20 or less.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe member Niki is using a new version of this router. He seems very pleased with it so far. He lives in Florida and went to the Orient I believe and took it back to Poland with him. It's a wild looking machine that matches the rest of the Hitachi line with it's sports shoe graphics and looks  

corey


----------



## honyacker (Jul 18, 2006)

I use it as a handheld router only, so an external speed control won't work for me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I use it as a hand-held router only, so an external speed control won't work for me" 

Not true Honyacker, the size of cutter is what determines the correct speed, and this is pre-set when the cutter is installed in the collet. Very large cutters, which require lower speed, are normally reserved for table use as they can be dangerous.


----------



## honyacker (Jul 18, 2006)

Harry,
You are correct. For large cutters, I need a slower speed and put in a table which I have another router(porter cable 7518) with a speed control that works.
My Hitachi is used only for small diameter bits (usually 1/2" straight bits), so I don't really need to modify my speed on this router.


----------



## routerronnie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hitachi M12V won't start*

I noticed on the VS control box that the yellow off white wire is not connected to anything, I don't know if I pulled it loose or it wasn't connected to begin with, I can't see any where it looks like it might have came from.
The Hitachi M12V router won't start, It use to start by tapping on the router but now it won't even do that, I read the post and I see I can remove the VS control circuit ( does the control circuit make the M12V a soft start router) and use the speed control from HF which I already have. I assume that I would take the black wire from the VS control box and put it on the switch where the VS control wire goes to the switch. Is this correct?
Thanks for any help you may provide
Ronnie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Ronnie.

Be VERY careful playing with electricity if you are not sure what you are doing......


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a PC 892 router I bypassed the non-working speed control and am using a speed controller for my router table. After I re-wired it and turned it on the torque jerked it out of my hand because it started at full speed. I was ready to throw the darned thing in the trash when BobJ, in his infinite wisdom suggested a speed controller. I bought one at HF and now have one of the ultimate table routers and don't have to bend, lift or do anything other than stretch my hand out about 12 inches to adjust the router speed from zero to full speed. Re-wiring the router does defeat the soft start feature, but is it really that important?

If you get (add) a longer cord between your router cord and a speed controller I don't see why it can't be used hand held. In fact if it were me I would re-wire the router with a longer cord to begin with.


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

*Quick suggestion*

Just a suggestion to anyone with a blown speed control. Contact the manufacturer and explain your situation. My Trend speed control quit on me and I changed it to a single speed. Trend sent me a new speed control board right after I contacted them. Simple installation and have a full-featured Trend again.

Mike


----------



## Bedspring (Apr 22, 2017)

Same problem here. I only bought mine a couple of weeks ago. It's disgraceful. There is no way I am stopping in the middle of my project to wait months while they fix or replace it. I took the lid off and had a look at the potted speed controller thing. It's easy to get at. I found that if you pop the speed control knob off then underneath, in the potted unit, there is a small variable resistor. The common problem with these gadgets is that the wipers don't make good contact with the resistive arc-strip they swipe around. Pressing on them usually diagnoses this - it works or stops working etc. Lo and behold, pressure on the VR cured the problem. Next step was to place a couple of tiny rubber washers on the face of the VR so that they come between the circular knob and the VR - padding, if you like. When you press the control knob back on, the VR is now under a little pressure. Put it all back together and so far it all works Ok.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi bedspring and welcome. Thanks for the advice, I have one of those.I'll have to keep that in mind but mine is at least 10 years old and no problems so far. You say you just bought it? I thought they discontinued it when they came out with the V2 which I also have one of and I thought thy discontinued the V2 when they came out with the VE model.


----------



## bmwaits (11 mo ago)

Hello - I know this is an old thread - I've searched around the forum, with no luck. Can someone explain how to bypass the speed controller on the Hitachi M12V ? Thank you

-Brad


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I took two Dewalt 625 routers from under a router table because of variable speed failure. At the time it was $30, now it's like $80 I think. So I'm curious too..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @bmwaits (Brad).


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been a number of years since I did it but it wasn't difficult. Without any directions or wiring diagram it was simply take it apart and put it together. To do it I looked at what wires went to the switch and disconnected them. I plugged it back in and tested the wires to see which ones were going to the plug. I then connected those wires to the obvious ones coming out of the switch, the remaining ones were going to the speed controller which weren't going to be used I then bought a speed controller and plugged it in, and all worked. You will be able to tell the difference because the router doesn't seem to have the same torque, but it does work. There are a lot of places that sell speed controllers, but I ended up with one from Harbor Freight.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @bmwaits


----------

